# pastry knife blade needed for pie dough



## hiattfarm (Aug 17, 2020)

Im looking into a new mixer, we make all of our pie crust by hand right now. Is it necessary to get a pastry knive blade (only available on hobart or more expensive brands) to create flaky pie crust in a mixer or can i use a standard paddle attachment? looking for a 30-40qt as of now.


----------



## carltonb (May 11, 2013)

A regular paddle tends to over mix, you get to a point in the mixing process that you only 3 to 4 seconds before it becomes over mixed. There are many companies that sell used hobart pastry blender paddles.

Though a pastry blender paddle can over mix the dough you have a much bigger window before it gets over mixed.


----------



## hiattfarm (Aug 17, 2020)

carltonb said:


> A regular paddle tends to over mix, you get to a point in the mixing process that you only 3 to 4 seconds before it becomes over mixed. There are many companies that sell used hobart pastry blender paddles.
> 
> Though a pastry blender paddle can over mix the dough you have a much bigger window before it gets over mixed.


----------



## hiattfarm (Aug 17, 2020)

The issue I'm running into is that we seem to need a hobart brand mixer to buy universal attachments. Do you know if most universal attachments (specifically needing pasyry knife and sweet dough paddles) will work on other brands of mixers?


----------



## carltonb (May 11, 2013)

Though I have used other mixers besides a Hobart, the Hobart is the only one I used a pastry paddle on.
Do not know if Globe, Avantco or Volrath etc. have them.
What is the quantity of flakey dough and for what use is it for.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

I've only ever used Hobarts and they are tough and last forever. Staff that I've hired over the years tell stories about Univex, Globe and there's another one but I can't recall the name, and none of the stories are good. Even a used Hobart will serve you well.


----------

